# How do I release music?



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Hey guys, I have been working on a EDM dance track (with classical elements of course ), and I'm nearly done. Does asnyone have experience in releasing and promoting music?

Here's a snippet but I've extended it to about 9 minutes long with less melodic phrasing. I try to be a minimalist that's in style but I can't help but make thick harmonies every time.


__
https://soundcloud.com/yh-k-558799713%2Fbachtobaroque


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Releasing music to the general public?
You would need a manager to do that,anyone can put there music on YT or SC and some people like Justin Bieber got there start there.I think for formal release you'd need a manager to promote you publically.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

bagpipers said:


> Releasing music to the general public?
> You would need a manager to do that,anyone can put there music on YT or SC and some people like Justin Bieber got there start there.I think for formal release you'd need a manager to promote you publically.


Yes, I actually have a megaproject I have been working on for over a month that I believe will be unlike anything heard so far. I was testing my filters and synthesizers that I developed on the song linked, thinking maybe releasing that first and then slowly build an audience before releasing the big one. But I have no idea where to get started with any of that since I barely use social media.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> Yes, I actually have a megaproject I have been working on for over a month that I believe will be unlike anything heard so far. I was testing my filters and synthesizers that I developed on the song linked, thinking maybe releasing that first and then slowly build an audience before releasing the big one. But I have no idea where to get started with any of that since I barely use social media.


I'm not great computer expert myself,only ever did one recording of my music on YT and my piano playing was awful along with a bad piano and overall bad sound quality.

Start by getting a YT channel which is as simple as having a Gmail.Then have a good photo of yourself and upload the video/video's with the best equipment possible.
Then use the hash tag system ex. #Synthesizermusic to get it out to the desired audience.

You might want to talk to someone with experience in these matters


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

bagpipers said:


> Releasing music to the general public? You would need a manager to do that


Nah. Just put it up on BandCamp. Easy, quick, amazing traffic, and you keep (almost) all the profits. If you have physical product printed up, you can list it for sale there ---- but nobody buys CDs anymore.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


> Nah. Just put it up on BandCamp. Easy, quick, amazing traffic, and you keep (almost) all the profits. If you have physical product printed up, you can list it for sale there ---- but nobody buys CDs anymore.


Good idea ,I had not heard of "BandCamp"


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

If you sign up for DistroKid, you can get it on to all streaming platforms for, like $20/year. Most of my stuff goes up the same day I post it.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Thank you everyone, I'll try these methods  it feels like yesterday that I started composing my first fugue..can't believe i'm almsot a professional musician. Especially @bagpipers, you really cheered me up with your comments on my pieces. Thank you. I'd love to buy you a drink/meal when I make a first sale one day.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

prlj said:


> If you sign up for DistroKid, you can get it on to all streaming platforms for, like $20/year. Most of my stuff goes up the same day I post it.


I have mixed emotions about DistroKid. Yes, they get your music up on Apple Music and Spotify and Tidal and Qobuz and Amazon and other streaming services, but do I really want to pay $20/year so somebody can steal my music for free? I'd rather control that release, and make a few bucks in the process.

[Edit: maybe it's not as Wild Wild West as I'd initially thought. I'll have to give them a 2nd look.]


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> Thank you everyone, I'll try these methods  it feels like yesterday that I started composing my first fugue..can't believe i'm almsot a professional musician. Especially @bagpipers, you really cheered me up with your comments on my pieces. Thank you. I'd love to buy you a drink/meal when I make a first sale one day.


Thank you,I know composing is hard work for sure,glad I could help.


----------



## Syphilology (15 d ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> Nah. Just put it up on BandCamp. Easy, quick, amazing traffic, and you keep (almost) all the profits. If you have physical product printed up, you can list it for sale there ---- but nobody buys CDs anymore.


Yep that's a nice source


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

NoCoPilot said:


> [...] nobody buys CDs anymore.


I do. Even when the full contents is available on Youtube. Because CD offer a higher quality: stereo, faster sampling... Because often, I want to hear music from a computer that I keep away from the Web. Etc.

In fact, hearing the contents on the Web lets me buy a CD. More often when the pieces are complete and of decent quality on the Web.


----------

